# Antibiotics- with IBS-D



## RonnieM (Sep 22, 2007)

Lucky me, i got a sever sore trouth today and from my history with them i know i'll need antibiotics.Which ones should i take that wont upset my tummy? Anyone have any ideas? Please help? I dont need an IBS-D attack this week i have so many things to do starting Monday am.Im scared and sick


----------



## bfk (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, and I noticed your post. I've had some luck with antibiotics if the doctor can prescribe one of the ones you take only for a couple of days instead of the usual 7 to 10 days. Maybe if you explain to the doctor that you need something that won't cause you to have D. or upset your stomach and also ask if there's one you could take for a few days and doses as possible.Avoid like the plague, Clindamycin. What a dreadful experience I had with that one! I doubt anyone would prescribe it for a sore throat, but for some reason dentists prescribe it for root canals if they suspect an infected tooth. I took it for 5 days and then I looked it up and found out it can cause really serious side effects in addition to the horrible D. Fortunately, I didn't develop the severe side effects, but it gave me a horrible scare.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

With antibiotics, try yughurt (with lactAse if necessary), for the gut flora.Doxycycline and cephalosporins are usually well tolerated. Trust your own experience. Lincomycin and clindamycin are bad. Amoxicillin + clavulanic acid (Augmentin in Europe) is also, usually, bad. Sorry I don't know the US brands. Do not take -together- doxycycline and yughurt (at different moments, ok).


----------



## RonnieM (Sep 22, 2007)

TY all so much! I been sick for 2 days now (Couldent get to post back)God bless for these ideas TY again.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Also avoid Ibuprofen, won't rear it's head for a few days but then when it does guaranteed you'll run out of loo roll!


----------



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

Interesting, I was just started on Amoxicillin + clavulanic acid, and I immediately started having diarrhea. Really depressing since I thought I had just completely cleared up my IBS-D by taking cholestyramine, which doesn't have any effect once I started amoxi...Hopefully when I am done with my regimen in two days the diarrhea will go back from whence it came, else I am back to starting at ground zero in the battle against my diarrhea issues.Terrible.Sunspot


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

next time ask for cephalosporins (nearly the same spectrum) and forget amoxi/clavulanic acid..


----------



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

I had a post-op visit with my doc yesterday and noted to him the diarrhea from the amoxi + clanuvic acid combo, and he knowingly nodded and also told me to be careful to note whether or not the diarrhea continues because of the potential of the post-antibiotic infections you can get.Good grief, wondering if he knew this and of my pre-operation diarrhea problems why he didn't prescribe me something else. Oh well, my perscription is over so hopefully things go back to normal and Cholestyramine starts to work again.I do notice some help from the S. Boulardii in combo with some other probiotics. Interesting. I don't know if it is all in my head or if it is purely because I am only eating certain things, but I may continue on the Boulardii for a while and see if this helps clear things up generally. WOuld be great if that is it and I don't even need cholestyramine.Sunspot


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

Although all antibiotics can cause diarrhea, clindamycin, ampicillin , amoxicillin, and cephalosporins appear to have a higher incidence. Erythromycin, fluoroquinolones (e.g. cipro, levaquin), and trimethoprim-sulfamethoxazole are somewhat less likely to cause diarrhea.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I myself try not to take any antibiotics because of the D issue. I had to take one a few months back and my doc knew the situation. I took a 3 day dose of Z-pac ( azythromicin) No D but bad gas a few hours later from taking it. A word of caution....I also take the Cholestyramine/Questran Powder. Make sure you take these two far apart from each other as this will flush the antibiotic right out. I would take the antibiotic with your noon meal or dinner. I take my Cholestyramine/Questran before bed. If you need to take an extra dose of the Cholestyramine/Questran . It won't hurt. Might plug you up a little. I do it. Same thing with eating the yogurt. Eat it but not at the same time as the antibiotic. My doc told me this can counter act its affect. Hope this helps and you feel better!!!







-Vamplady


----------

